# bic acoustech PL-89 or yamaha ns777?????



## fattkt77 (Mar 29, 2012)

I currently have the yamaha ns777 towers and have for about 5yrs now. Also I have the ns333 bookshelfs, infinity primus 150 bookshelfs and the ns c444 center channel. Im running all this with an onkyo tx-nr708, oh and I have two subs an infinity psw212 and a polk audio psw12. My question is im thinking of changing my front towers from the yamaha ns777's to the
bic acoustech pl-89's. Ive read some reviews and it sounds like the bics should and do out perform my ns 777. Ive never heard bics before but ive heard tons of good things about them. Anyone able to point me in the right direction? Also really looking to replace my center speaker would bic be a good candidate for this too?Not liking this yamaha ns c444 very much.

Thanks for reading and for any advise you may have for me.:hsd: :bigsmile:


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

I have not heard Bic's in years and don't really remember how I liked them.
I own Klipsch and the Bic's at least look very similar, if the sound is similar I would probably like them.
If you get the PL-89's definitely get the recommended center that matches them.


----------



## fattkt77 (Mar 29, 2012)

If I decide to go with the bic pl-89's im going to sell the yamaha ns777's I paid good money for them just dont know what to ask out of them. Also thinking of selling a subwoofer project I never real finished. Its a TC SOUND LMS-R 12 that I built a ported boxs for that is same dementions as a svs ultra 12 with 3 tuning ports then I have a berhinger ep4000 amp and DSP 1124 FEEDBACK DESTROYER. I just never finish the finish on the box, was going to take it to someone and have it vinyl wrap in a wood grain. I dont need the stuff and if I can sell it or trade it for other equipment that would be cool


----------

